# November Meeting at BW3s



## MatPat

Do we have a host yet for the November meeting...Sean?

November is a short month due to the Thanksgiving holiday so we will either have to hold the meeting the week before Thanksgiving (Ohio State vs Michigan weekend) or the week after Thanksgiving to accomodate the holiday and travel plans. 

As an alternative to the above two weekends, we could also hold the meeting at BW3's on the Sunday before the GCAS meeting (the 12th). Phil Benes is speaking on Water Chemistry so it may be something some folks are interested in.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Matt,

After talking with my parents, it appears neither weekend will work for me do to work then a cruise. Maybe December or after first of the year, I would love to have you all back up.


----------



## duchessren

i've thought long and hard about it. (actually about a minute and a half...) i think if you wanted to have us all along for the cruise, you'd get a really good turnout for the meeting. ;-)


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

You are all more than welcome to join us...but its no expenses paid by me.


----------



## duchessren

a cruise ship full of aquarium geeks... how odd.
(sorry for the thread hijacking.)


----------



## MatPat

No problem Sean. Hopefully you can host a meeting in the next couple of months.

Anyone else want to host or should be hold the meeting at BW3's? I can probably host on the 18th if we get some interest from the columbus folks. That way the meeting would be half way for everyone except the Dayton folks 

Gimme some feedback on whether the meeting should be held on the 18th at my place or the 12th at BW3's prior to the GCAS meeting...


----------



## duchessren

i can do either one.


----------



## MatPat

Well, that was a big help


----------



## redstrat

I can't make it on the Nov. 18th, I'll be at the OSU Michigan game 50yd. line I just can't pass that up.


----------



## MatPat

I figure a lot of folks may be interested in watching the game on Saturday instead of attending a meeting. I will be watch the Ravens on Sundays so I usually don't want to do Sunday afternoon meetings 

Given the 18th is the OSU/Michigan game would it be better to meet at BW3's prior to the GCAS meeting on the 12th?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Sounds like it, Matt. I can attend the 12th at BDubs.


----------



## Six

where's the bws we're going to go to? there's like 10 in columbus.


----------



## MatPat

MatPat said:


> ...we could also hold the meeting at BW3's on the Sunday before the GCAS meeting (the 12th). Phil Benes is speaking on Water Chemistry so it may be something some folks are interested in.


Well, the idea was to hold the meeting at BW3's then attend the GCAS meeting on water chemistry, so the BW3's would be in Cincinnati. Sorry for the confusion Liz, I probably wasn't very clear on that.

We have held a couple of meetings at restaurants in the Cinci area before the GCAS meeting and I assumed incorrectly that everyone knew what I meant


----------



## TheLoachGuy

My first meeting will most likely be at the next Dayton area meeting location. Cya there!


----------



## molurus73

Bdubs, bdubs, bdubs Bdubs, bdubs, bdubs Bdubs, bdubs, bdubs Bdubs, bdubs, bdubs


----------



## MatPat

That's 2 votes for Bdubs so far (I guess three with Renee's vote for either), any other input?


----------



## allen

i'm in for the 12th.


----------



## MatPat

By majority, the November meeting will be held a BW3's before the GCAS Meeting (begins at 7:30pm). How about we meet at 5:30 ish at Bdubs. The Bengals play the Chargers at 1pm so the game should be over in time for most folks to get to Bdubs by 5:30.

Here is the info for the Bdubs where we met in the past. It is pretty close to the GCAS Meeting site for those who plan on attending the GCAS meeting that night.

As always, I am more than willing to carpool with folks from the Dayton area. If you want to share the ride down to the Cinci area, let me know.


----------



## TheLoachGuy

Oh.. Just meeting up before the GCAS meeting? I think I can wrangle up the wife faction to head down a little early!!


----------



## MatPat

TheLoachGuy said:


> Oh.. Just meeting up before the GCAS meeting? I think I can wrangle up the wife faction to head down a little early!!


Yes, we like to meet a couple of times each year before the GCAS meeting. It gives those of us up north who don't normally attend the GCAS meetings a chance to see what happens at their meetings. Also gives the Cinci folks a month of not traveling up to Dayton for a meeting. This is one of the nicer aspects of being a "small" club


----------



## 04cobratorchred

That date works for me so count me in i will be there.


----------



## evercl92

I thought I heard mention the meeting was in Columbus? A different meeting perhaps.... I'm confused.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

evercl92 said:


> I thought I heard mention the meeting was in Columbus? A different meeting perhaps.... I'm confused.


Yes, there was mention, I was going to host it. But my schedule changed do to family plans.

I am looking to host the meeting in December.


----------



## MatPat

It would be cool if someone else in the Columbus area could volunteer as a backup host in case Sean is unable to host a meeting in December. That way we can hold a meeting that will be easier for the Columbus folks 
to attend.

If there are no volunteers, I will volunteer to host the December meeting as a backup to Sean.  It's still a drive but probably closer than driving to Cinci.


----------

